# fish swimming on side of glass



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

hello,
question for anyone that can help me out. I've had my rasboras for a bit over 2 weeks now, and since day 1 they've been swimming up and down the side of the glass. as for my water parameters go, my tank is just short of finishing it's cycle. the nitrites spiked to about 8.0+ a few days ago, and it's at about 1.5 now and still declining. while that may be the problem, I almost feel like it isn't. there will be moments during the day they look perfectly fine and peaceful in the tank. however, sometimes I'll come home from work and they'll all be swimming up and down the glass.

any suggestions on what the problem could be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

My Zebra Danios do this. I chalked it up to the fact that this is where the currant is from my spray bar. I have it set up on the back glass shooting over the top and down the front glass.

Since these guys love faster currants, I just dialed up the flow rate of my filter, but not enough to prevent my HC from rooting Now they just dart around EVERYWHERE. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

XJfella95 said:


> My Zebra Danios do this. I chalked it up to the fact that this is where the currant is from my spray bar. I have it set up on the back glass shooting over the top and down the front glass.
> 
> Since these guys love faster currants, I just dialed up the flow rate of my filter, but not enough to prevent my HC from rooting Now they just dart around EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


actually this sounds like it makes Alot of sense. I'm not sure if the rasboras are the same, but whenever I put in new water they seem to swim in front of the tube putting it out. also, they seem to only swim on left side of the glass, I've never seen them doing this on the right (the left side is where my filter is located). thanks or the input, you could have possibly helped me solve my mystery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually just put in a tiny internal filter and the rasboras are "surfing" the current being produced lol. so this verifies your assumption to be correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I find that a lot of fish love surfing! I topped off my QT today, and the red zebra cichlid almost immediately figured out that she could swim back and forth over the lip of the Whisper 20i into the cavity of the filter (I'm running it empty for water movement) so she's spending all her time in the lovely cave with the wonderful flow rate now. :lol:


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

lol. it was kind of cute watching the rasboras playing the current, but coming home from work and glancing over at my tank to them doing the exact same thing from 6 hours ago, is getting a little annoying lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

